# Music to play in haunted house?



## Jordan102197 (May 28, 2012)

Hello everyone! I am posting this on behalf of my cousin. He and I are both working on our haunts, and for his, he will be playing music. I am considering doing this as well. What I think would be awesome (I love haunts that do this!) is to have some heavy metal/thrasher music playing. I have a few songs in mind, but need some suggestions please. I would like the songs to be censored or instrumental, either or (this will be in a backyard with many age groups going through). He has also incorporated some dubstep into his, and I think this is a cool idea.
Any thoughts or suggestions?

Thanks from both of us!


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

Have you listened to Jerry Vayne? All instrumental and heavy. His music is for haunted houses. I am using his music for my haunt this year. You can get it on amazon.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You might find some worthwhile suggestions in this list - it covers a broad range of musical genres:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=14835


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

*Haunted music*

I'm partial to Midnight Syndicate and Nox Arcana for Halloween haunting. You can listen to snippets on Amazon.


----------



## robb3369 (Mar 31, 2012)

dynoflyer said:


> I'm partial to Midnight Syndicate and Nox Arcana for Halloween haunting. You can listen to snippets on Amazon.


I agree... Also checkout http://gravetoneproductions.com, their new album "Music To Be Buried By" is pretty cool... Also they just released three songs for free here:

__
https://soundcloud.com/

Just my 2 cents... Your mileage may vary.


----------



## onemomspov (Sep 25, 2012)

I found a great one on amazon that we use in the "viewing room" if our haunted morturary display. http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-music&field-keywords=haunted+parlor


----------

